# Passport application for baby of PR holders



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi friends,
I am new to the forum. I have a problem on which I need your help and advice.
Me and my husband are PR holders ( 189 visa). Our baby is born six months back. As I understand, he is eligible for Australian citizenship and passport.
I applied for my baby's passport few weeks back. At the time of lodging his application at Auspost, I was informed that visa label is needed on my passport as a proof of my PR. They did not accept E-visa as an evidence. As I was searching on net, I came to know that label should be before birth of baby. Is it true?
If I go for another option of making citizenship certificate, it also states that visa label is needed as a proof of parents PR.
So now I am confused as in both cases label is needed.

Has anyone experienced the same problem? Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

This has come up on the forum before.

Given that Immigration no longer issue visa labels to anyone, I would have thought it would be sorted by now, but obviously not.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

This is an important post given that my husband and I, we will be in the same situation


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Worth raising with the passport office direct as opposed to the Aust Post drones who are unwaveringly stubborn when it comes to what is written on those forms.


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

use form 119 to apply for An evidence of Australian citizenship


----------



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> This has come up on the forum before.
> 
> Given that Immigration no longer issue visa labels to anyone, I would have thought it would be sorted by now, but obviously not.


It means Australian government will not issue passport to my baby , even though he is eligible.
Because in citizenship certificate form also they are asking for visa label on parents passport as an evidence. I am going to call DIBP today for the clarification.
Is there any other alternative to solve this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

I want to ask them that if you no longer issuing visa labels then why In form119 you are asking for visa label on passport as an evidence&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

L-g said:


> I want to ask them that if you no longer issuing visa labels then why In form119 you are asking for visa label on passport as an evidence��


Ordinary household-variety incompetence.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

border.gov.au quote this:

Proof of your *parent's permanent residency* for Australian passport applications:


a new permanent residence visa label (if you are not able to provide your parent's original visa label)
*Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) or VEVO print-outs*
a visa grant notification letter from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Certificate of Evidence of Resident Status (CERS) from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/documentation-apo-not-accept

A VEVO print-out seems the way to go. Then they can check it online through their own system

_All Australian Government, state and territory government agencies are eligible to use the Document Verification Service (DVS) to strengthen enrolment processes needing evidence of identity.
There are currently 19 Australian Government and state and territory government agencies that issue documents or other credentials that can be verified through the DVS. Plans are underway to add more agencies.
Government_


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

JandE said:


> border.gov.au quote this:
> 
> Proof of your *parent's permanent residency* for Australian passport applications:
> 
> ...


You didn't include the page heading with your post:
"What documentation will the Australian Passport Office (APO) *not accept *as proof that my parent was a permanent resident at the time of my birth?

The APO is not able to accept the following documents as proof your parent's permanent residency for Australian passport applications:


a new permanent residence visa label (if you are not able to provide your parent's original visa label)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) or VEVO print-outs
a visa grant notification letter from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Certificate of Evidence of Resident Status (CERS) from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Certificate of Status for New Zealand Citizens in Australia (CSNZCA).
These documents only provide proof of a person's visa status on the day they are printed and are not sufficient proof of a parent's resident status at the time you were born.

*If you are not able to provide your parent's foreign passport with the original permanent residence visa label as evidence that at least one of your parents was a permanent resident at the time of your birth then you must apply for your own evidence of Australian citizenship by lodging Form 119 Application for evidence of Australian citizenship (445KB PDF).*"


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The passport office used to take a FAX from the citizenship branch as sufficient evidence of citizenship. This practice ceased about the time that officers in Hong Kong were alleged to have made millions selling Australian citizenship and passports and of course nowadays they rake in extra funds by making applicants apply for evidence of citizenship.

I have a client who lost her citizenship certificate that included several children, all of whom have had to apply for evidence of citizenship to obtain passports for themselves and their children. She found the citizenship certificate which had been cancelled when reported lost and it was later confiscated by an officer.

They know perfectly well a person's citizenship status at a given time, but choose to give people an expensive, hard time.

Immigration is not too bad, applicant's can lodge an application and supply further documents later, but the passport office staff (in Sydney) are incompetent beyond belief. A clerk (under training) refused to accept an 'incomplete ' application and was supported by the 'manager' who would not have been able to manage a two-seat dunny. At the second attempt to lodge, the application was still refused as 'incomplete'. I had them write down what they wanted. At the third attempt I worked through their list, one item at a time and the passport applications were accepted. I knew what they insisted on having was not what was needed. You have to give them what they insist on having, or you cannot lodge at all.

In due course a senior officer in Canberra contacted me for further information and told me hat they put anyone there (Sydney passport office) and none of them have a clue what they are doing.

Applying 'in person' is great fun, especially if their automatic appointment maker system obliges you to take kids out of school - You did not have to bring the children - What should I have done with them? 

Have fun.

You will win in the end.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You didn't include the page heading with your post:


Ooops..

I didn't read the heading properly myself.

It just all seemed logical ways to prove residency..

One would think that Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) would give them what they need? But to specifically say it won't is just ODD.

Maybe the Document Verification Service (DVS) that was also mentioned is more appropriate.

But either way, it seems they need to update some things.


----------



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You didn't include the page heading with your post:
> "What documentation will the Australian Passport Office (APO) *not accept *as proof that my parent was a permanent resident at the time of my birth?
> 
> The APO is not able to accept the following documents as proof your parent's permanent residency for Australian passport applications:
> ...


As per form119, they are asking for physical visa label as proof of parents PR and as per immigration department website, physical visa labels are no longer issued starting from 1/9/2015.

I sent a mail to APIS ( Australian passport information services) yesterday informing them about my problem.
But they replied me that in order to obtain information regarding Australian citizenship, Australian visas and PR contact (DIBP) who are responsible for these matters.


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

L-G, they ask *for example* for a physical visa label as proof of parents PR.

"Evidence of one parent's permanent residence in Australia (if available), for 
example a passport with a visa granting permanent residence or permanent entry stamp "

Have you actually tried to lodge form 119 with your grant notification letter and been refused?


----------



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

No, I have not filled the form yet but going to do it today and will wait for their response.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 20, 2014)

L-g said:


> No, I have not filled the form yet but going to do it today and will wait for their response.


Hello, can you please update us. I will be soon facing the same issue


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

L-g said:


> No, I have not filled the form yet but going to do it today and will wait for their response.


Hi L-g, how did you go with application ?

i'm in same boat as you were ! any suggestion ??!!


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Does anyone have an update regarding this issue.

Thank you


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

any update... i'm facing the same situation ... 

got shocked when Au post guy told me that passport office does not accept visa grant letter. 

119 form again needs visa label... does anybody gets evidence of citizenship without visa label ..

i got my own Australian passport. but when my kid was born i was permanent resident.


----------



## mmis4167 (Dec 2, 2014)

Why do you think 119 needs a visa label?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

saini2001 said:


> any update... i'm facing the same situation ... got shocked when Au post guy told me that passport office does not accept visa grant letter. 119 form again needs visa label... does anybody gets evidence of citizenship without visa label .. i got my own Australian passport. but when my kid was born i was permanent resident.


Did you mean: evidence of PR?

See here:

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/164.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

CCMS said:


> Did you mean: evidence of PR?
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...


That form mighr be confusing for some where it says:

A CERS will not be issued for use:

• as a proof of identity (POI) document; or
• for the purpose of obtaining an Australian passport or any
other identity document; or
• for an Australian immigration or citizenship related matter


----------



## Niceandnice (Dec 13, 2015)

I am just wondering if anyone has sorted out their issue and let forum users know the way of achieving this problem. Thanks...


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a good post
I am also awaiting confirmation


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks for reply


today i submitted form 119 with the following documents..
1. birth certificate of kid
2. printout of my visa grant letter (i don't have visa label on my passport)
3. my driving license 


according to website the processing time is one week these days.

will update if they ask any other documents...


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Saini


----------



## Niceandnice (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Saini2001,hope you get a quick approval of form 119. Can you please let us know once you get response or approval of certificate. By the way, I have given a call to immi on 131880 to find out if visa grant letter is sufficient for form 119. The lady confirmed that the visa grant letter is not accetable for passport office however grant letter is acceptable for immi to issue citizenship certificate following form 119 submissin. I hope you receive your certificate soon.
Thanks.


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

thanks Niceandnice 

thanks for calling immi.


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

finally applied for my child's passport.

got child's citizenship certificate on friday (8th jan2016).

so visa grant letter is sufficient for applying evidence of citizenship (form 119).


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

saini2001 said:


> finally applied for my child's passport.
> 
> got child's citizenship certificate on friday (8th jan2016).
> 
> so visa grant letter is sufficient for applying evidence of citizenship (form 119).


Thanks saini2001 for update, 
Can you please confirm what documents you have provided along with 119 Form,

thanks
regards


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

montu_seshil said:


> Thanks saini2001 for update,
> Can you please confirm what documents you have provided along with 119 Form,
> 
> thanks
> regards


1. JP attested copy birth certificate of kid
2. printout of my visa grant letter
3. JP attested copy of my driving license and medicare card and my Australian passport.
4. Identity declaration ( included in form 119) filled and signed by medical practitioner which knows the child from last one year (but in my case child is only 9 months old so we put 9 months in form instead of 1 year)
5. photo of child endorsed by same medical practitioner

regards
-saini


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

saini2001 said:


> 1. JP attested copy birth certificate of kid
> 2. printout of my visa grant letter
> 3. JP attested copy of my driving license and medicare card and my Australian passport.
> 4. Identity declaration ( included in form 119) filled and signed by medical practitioner which knows the child from last one year (but in my case child is only 9 months old so we put 9 months in form instead of 1 year)
> ...


perfect, thank you ! and all the best with your child's citizenship application


----------



## saini2001 (Dec 12, 2015)

montu_seshil said:


> perfect, thank you ! and all the best with your child's citizenship application


 thanks
i already got child's citizenship certificate and applied for Australian passport.


----------



## L-g (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello friends, 
Just to provide an update, I got my babies passport&#55357;&#56835;.
I fill form 119 for Australian citizenship certificate and the passport application was accepted on the basis of this proof. The only problem i came across was to found someone who is Australian citizen as a guarantor to sign on the form.

Thanks everybody for the valuable guidance and advice.


----------

